# misma palabra en país diferente a veces = palabra grotesca.



## mtn2085

Les cuento queridos hispanoparlantes que muchas palabras que cada uno de nosotros decimos con frecuencia y naturalidad en algun otro pais a veces es una palabra grotesca o como se dice en argentina: mala palabra.
Ej: 
en venezuela (corrijanme si no es asi) se le dice cachuca a la gora, o goro, en mi pais eso es una groseria y se usa con la hacepcion de genital femenino.
Otro ejemplo, y que cuando somos chicos y por 1º vez vemos una pelicula española, nos reimos mucho, es cuando dicen cojer, por que aqui eso es mantener relaciones sexuales un su bocablo vulgar, por el momento no se me ocurre nada mas pero bueno si saveis de alguno mas, colaboremos para no meter la pata o quedar mal cuando uno viaja a otro pais, en general vecino.
Saluditos.


----------



## lazarus1907

mtn2085 said:
			
		

> Les cuento*,* queridos hispanoparlantes*,* que muchas palabras que cada uno de nosotros decimos con frecuencia y naturalidad en alg*ú*n otro pa*í*s a veces es una palabra grotesca o*,* como se dice en *A*rgentina: mala palabra.
> Ej:
> *E*n *V*enezuela (corr*í*janme si no es as*í*) se le dice cachuca a la gora, o goro*. E*n mi pa*í*s eso es una groser*í*a y se usa con la *h*acepci*ó*n de genital femenino. (genitales sólo se usa en plural)
> Otro ejemplo, y que cuando somos chicos y por 1*ª* vez vemos una pel*í*cula española, nos re*í*mos mucho, es cuando dicen co*g*er (coger: del verbo cogere, en latín), *porque* aqu*í* eso es mantener relaciones sexuales*. Es* su *v*ocablo vulgar. Por el momento no se me ocurre nada m*á*s*,* pero bueno*:* si sa*bé*is de alguno m*á*s, colaboremos para no meter la pata o quedar mal cuando uno viaja a otro pa*í*s, en general vecino.
> Saluditos.


 No estaría de más colaborar para escribir sin faltas de ortografía tampoco. Se ha discutido muchas veces por qué "coger" (con ge) tiene esa acepción sexual en este foro; te sugiero que lo leas, para que sepas por qué.

Saludos.


----------



## mtn2085

Nuevamente y volviendo al tema en cuestión de la  discusión, quisiera contarles una anécdota, para ello debo contarles  primero que este año empecé a estudiar chino.
En una oportunidad estábamos en la casa de la profesora (que es china) y nos contó que parte de su educación la recibió en Argentina, y que un día estaba hablando con su hermano  en chino y entre todas las palabras que dijo una sonaba así: concha, a lo cual uno de sus compañeros, haciéndole repetir la frase que había dicho varias veces, le dijo con amabilidad que en Argentina eso era una palabra grotesca y le pregunto que significado tenia para ellos esa palabra que se *pronunciaba* así, a lo que Mèi, le respondió que para ellos esa palabra significa micro, ómnibus, colectivo.
Y todos nos reímos mucho, entonces Mèi nos contó que todas las personas los miraban raro y se ponían colorados cuando hablaba en el colectivo con su hermano.


----------



## Servando

Hace tiempo vino a México un amigo argentino, en ese entonces, yo vivía en el estado de Guanajuato y cuando él me preguntó que era lo típico de la región, le comenté entre otras cosas de la "cajeta" (es un dulce muy espeso de leche), en este momento empezó a reir a carcajadas, yo continué diciendole que esta se envasa en frascos de cristal, lo que le permitiría llevarlo a su tierra, esto solo aumentó su risa, repitiendo "y hasta la envasan, ja, ja, ja". 

Ya después recuperado de su risa, me comentó que en Argentina "cajeta" significa "vagina".


----------



## mtn2085

Servando said:
			
		

> Hace tiempo vino a México un amigo argentino, en ese entonces, yo vivía en el estado de Guanajuato y cuando él me preguntó que era lo típico de la región, le comenté entre otras cosas de la "cajeta" (es un dulce muy espeso de leche), en este momento empezó a reir a carcajadas, yo continué diciendole que esta se envasa en frascos de cristal, lo que le permitiría llevarlo a su tierra, esto solo aumentó su risa, repitiendo "y hasta la envasan, ja, ja, ja".
> 
> Ya después recuperado de su risa, me comentó que en Argentina "cajeta" significa "vagina".


 
PD: concha, en Argentina también y es la mas conocida acepción bulgar para vagina.


----------



## Aniat

Soy argentina, y a mi mamá le dicen "Chichita", una vez una tía de ella viajó a México y habló de su sobrina Chichita y las mejicanas se ponían coloradas y se reían... imagino que allá será una palabra con connotación sexual...

A nosotros, cuando somos chiquitos, nos causa gracia cuando los españoles dicen "coger" (ya se habló de este tema) pero también cuando una señora se llama Concha o Conchita (esos son vulgarismos para la vagina, en Arg)

Con otros idiomas pasa algo similar. Hay un tipo de brindis en japonés que es "choto", y aquí esa palabra la usamos para el miembro viril!!! Imagínense un japonés en una cena de negocios, cerrando un buen trato y brindando...

También pasa que hay APELLIDOS que se pueden utilizar tranquilamente en un país pero en otros traería tantas complicaciones que imagino que se lo tendría que cambiar... hace poco ví una película donde uno de los asistentes tenía el apellido "Culota"... acá sería por lo menos gracioso...


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Correcciones: gorra y gorro, vulgar.

Saludos.


----------



## elcampet

lazarus1907 said:


> No estaría de más colaborar para escribir sin faltas de ortografía tampoco. Se ha discutido muchas veces por qué "coger" (con ge) tiene esa acepción sexual en este foro; te sugiero que lo leas, para que sepas por qué.
> 
> Saludos.


Hola lazarus, sin lugar a dudas es un hecho generoso que entre los foreros acostumbremos corregirnos los errores de ortografía, segúramente *mtn 2085 *te lo agradecerá. pero  yo no estoy de acuerdo contigo en tu afirmación de que *genital* sólo se usa en plural. Una cosa es que esa palabra provenga del latín (Según la RAE _genitális_) mas eso no implica que sea incorrecto si hablo del aprato genital, ya sea masculino o femenino. Por favor, si tienes algún argumento sólido para contradecirme te lo agradeceré.
Saludos.


----------



## elcampet

Aniat said:


> Soy argentina, y a mi mamá le dicen "Chichita", una vez una tía de ella viajó a México y habló de su sobrina Chichita y las mejicanas se ponían coloradas y se reían... imagino que allá será una palabra con connotación sexual...
> 
> A nosotros, cuando somos chiquitos, nos causa gracia cuando los españoles dicen "coger" (ya se habló de este tema) pero también cuando una señora se llama Concha o Conchita (esos son vulgarismos para la vagina, en Arg)
> 
> Con otros idiomas pasa algo similar. Hay un tipo de brindis en japonés que es "choto", y aquí esa palabra la usamos para el miembro viril!!! Imagínense un japonés en una cena de negocios, cerrando un buen trato y brindando...
> 
> También pasa que hay APELLIDOS que se pueden utilizar tranquilamente en un país pero en otros traería tantas complicaciones que imagino que se lo tendría que cambiar... hace poco ví una película donde uno de los asistentes tenía el apellido "Culota"... acá sería por lo menos gracioso...


Hola Aniat, sucede algo curioso y es que en dos regiones distintas de México una misma palabra tenga significados diferentes. Cuando mencionas_ chichita_, en Yucatán significa abuelita, pues proviene de la lengua maya: chichí=abuela. En cambio en la capital (D.F.) y centro del país, _chichita_ se interpreta como diminutivo de seno o teta, así que como podrás darte cuenta no hay que salir de un mismo país para encontrarnos con situaciones que pueden resultar penosas por el uso de la misma palabra con distintos significados.
Saludos.


----------



## mirx

Nunca habìa convivido con hispano parlantes que no fueran Mexicanos, estando en Irlanda entable amistad con una colombiana, y en una conversaciòn me dijo *culi-cagado* -que en Mèxico aparte de que nadie la usa, es demasiado fuerte y podria considerarse un insulto, pot la naturalidad con que lo dijo y el tono de voz, asumì que para ella, no era en lo màs mìnimo una ofensa.  

estoy en lo correcto, es culi-cagado, una palabra de uso comùn o realmente sì me lo nestaba diciendo en otro sentido.


----------



## elcampet

mirx said:


> Nunca habìa convivido con hispano parlantes que no fueran Mexicanos, estando en Irlanda entable amistad con una colombiana, y en una conversaciòn me dijo *culi-cagado* -que en Mèxico aparte de que nadie la usa, es demasiado fuerte y podria considerarse un insulto, pot la naturalidad con que lo dijo y el tono de voz, asumì que para ella, no era en lo màs mìnimo una ofensa.
> 
> estoy en lo correcto, es culi-cagado, una palabra de uso comùn o realmente sì me lo nestaba diciendo en otro sentido.


Hola mirx, con un poquito de sentido común, aunque le quites el _culi _creo que en cualquier lugar de habla hispana el que te dice _cagado_, no puede estar echándote una flor.


----------



## mirx

elcampet said:


> Hola mirx, con un poquito de sentido común, aunque le quites el _culi _creo que en cualquier lugar de habla hispana el que te dice _cagado_, no puede estar echándote una flor.


 


Por la forma en que lo dijo entendi, que era una expersion como cuando nosotros decimos en Mèxico.

Anda mugroso!!!, sin querer decir realmente que la persona no esta limpia, simplemente es como cuando decimos manionso


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

Hace rato tuvimos un hilo parecido, véase  	 	  	  		 		 			 			 			 			 			 			Para no meter la pata: palabras regionales que evitar/tener en cuenta

Saludos


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Respecto de genital, puede usarse en singular cuando se trata de un adjetivo, pero si es sustantivo es siempre plural: genitales


----------



## ordequin

mirx said:


> Por la forma en que lo dijo entendi, que era una expersion como cuando nosotros decimos en Mèxico.
> 
> Anda mugroso!!!, sin querer decir realmente que la persona no esta limpia, simplemente es como cuando decimos manionso


Hola compañeros:
Mirx, yo también conocía esa expresión de "culicagado" en el mismo sentido que tú.
Tenía una amiga colombiana, y lo decía a veces, a sus amigos y también a mí.
Yo creo que es una expresión que encierra una "pretendida" recriminación, y que más bien indica confianza y/o cariño. Yo por lo menos, es lo que creía entender.
Es como cuando en España le dices a alguien: "Pero, hay que ver, ¡cómo eres!; o "Desde luego...¡ya te vale!". En realidad, no estás reprochando nada a tu interlocutor; expresas, con el empleo de esos dichos, que tienes una relación de cariño o confianza con la otra persona.
Desde luego, a mí me hacía mucha gracia cuando mi amiga me lo decía, tanto, que empecé a emplearlo yo también.
A ver si nos lo confirma algún colombiano, pero "me da en la nariz" que "los tiros" van por ahí.
Un saludín!


----------



## ordequin

pickypuck said:


> Por aquí, estar como un choto significa estar tonto, no tener juicio... no sé si por analogía al choto que comentáis
> ¡Olé!


Ole, Picky:
Yo siempre había entendido que "estar como un choto", o "como una chota", es "estar como un cencerro", o sea, "como una cabra", (loco, chiflado). De hecho, un choto es una cabra.
También he oído lo de "oler a choto", que creo que es una expresión bastante soez, que lleva implícitas connotaciones de índole sexual. Y no digo más, porque, ¿creo que se entiende no?


----------



## ordequin

Aniat said:


> Con otros idiomas pasa algo similar. Hay un tipo de brindis en japonés que es "choto", y aquí esa palabra la usamos para el miembro viril!!! ...


Bueno... este último dicho que comento, no va referido a "alguna" de las cualidades organolépticas del miembro viril... sino creo que a aquél del sexo opuesto, en algunos casos...presumiblemente poco deseables.

"Oigan", muchachos/as:
Vaya manera de empezar el día...¿no?


----------



## ordequin

Ja,ja...Ricardo Tavares:
Habrá alguien que tal vez no haya entendido lo del Mitsubishi. El nombre "Pajero", también fué substituido en España por el de "Montero".
En España, "pajero", podría entenderse como alguien que "se hace pajas".
Una "paja" es una práctica del onanismo por parte de un hombre. Ahora, creo que por extensión, también puede emplearse para definir "esta práctica" por parte de mujeres.
Luego, también usamos la expresión: "hacerse pajas mentales", que significa llegar a conclusiones no muy acertadas, después de obsesionarse, o darle demasiadas vueltas a una cosa. Este uso, no es vulgar, sino coloquial, y está muy extendido.


----------



## María Archs

Bueno... ¿Y cómo se denomina entonces en Argentina a la concha de una almeja o un berberecho, por ejemplo?
Y otra pregunta: ¿Cómo llamaríamos a la playa de San Sebastián que se llama precisamente "La Playa de La Concha" ?  

Saludos

María


----------



## pejeman

María Archs said:


> Bueno... ¿Y cómo se denomina entonces en Argentina a la concha de una almeja o un berberecho, por ejemplo?
> Y otra pregunta: ¿Cómo llamaríamos a la playa de San Sebastián que se llama precisamente "La Playa de La Concha" ?
> 
> Saludos
> 
> María


 
Hola:

En México, a las Concepciones les decimos Conchas

Hay panes llamados conchas (se superficie se parece al símbolo de la Shell)

Al que todo le da igual, que los problemas se le resbalan, le decimos que es un conchudo, o que tiene mucha concha.

Al que se cierra y no quiere tratar con nadie le decimos no te enconches, ábrete.

Y cuando vamos al mar, es muy divertido ir a la playa a recoger conchitas.

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

> Bueno... ¿Y cómo se denomina entonces en Argentina a la concha de una almeja o un berberecho, por ejemplo?


Igual, pero hacemos mil gestos con la mano diciendo :"¿Viste lo de adentro?, no, _la parte de afuera_, _la parte dura_, ah!, ya sé...._la caparazón_".


----------



## psicutrinius

Otra es que -si recuerdo bien- en Chile la POLLA es la LOTERÍA, y en España, pues no. Es el pene (en habla totalmente vulgar)


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Para los animales de concha, suele usarse alguna alternativa, valva es una posibilidad; también se usa concha pero siempre con la sensación (a veces con la intención  ) de decir una incorrección.
Hace unos meses estuvo en Argentina el presidente de la RAE, cuyo (uy usé el relativo pedante) apellido es *de la Concha*, el pobre tuvo que hacer varias referencias respecto de que conocía el otro sentido que se adjudicaba a su nombre pero lo timoneó muy bien y dejó muy en claro que estaba orgulloso de llevarlo.
En cuanto al premio de San Sebastián, la Concha de Oro y las conchas menores causan gran regocigo cada vez que se mencionan y no solamente entre los cinéfilos.


----------



## Jellby

Luis Albornoz said:


> Para los animales de concha, suele usarse alguna alternativa, valva es una posibilidad



Seguro que alguno dice *vulva*


----------



## ieracub

psicutrinius said:


> Otra es que -si recuerdo bien- en Chile la POLLA es la LOTERÍA, y en España, pues no. Es el pene (en habla totalmente vulgar)


 Recuerdas bien. Y también teníamos "El Pollón de Oro".

Si vienen a Chile y les preguntan la hora no digan "las doce y pico", prefieran "las doce y tanto(s)". Tampoco "cierra el pico", sino "cierra la boca". Y a la hora de mayor congestión vehicular no la llamen "la hora pico", sino el anglicismo "la hora pick o, mejor, "la hora punta".(pico = pene ). 

Por el contrario, siéntanse libres de decir _las lolas_ o _las lolitas_ para referirse a las niñas preadolescentes. En Argentina, entiendo, así les dicen a las mamas (¡qué palabra más cursi! A las pechugas me refiero).

Atención españoles:

Sé que _potito _lo usáis para las comidas envasadas que dáis a los niños. Jamás, pero jamás, vayáis a decir "Tengo ganas de comerme un potito", pues, vulgarmente, _comer_ es tener sexo y _potito_ equivale a la forma cariñosa de nalgas. Por lo tanto, acá se entendería como "Tengo ganas de foll**** un cul*". 

Saludos.


----------



## SpiceMan

Palabra española con sentido muy distinto en Argentina: pija.

Me remito al diccionario argentino-español:


> *pija.* _Polla._ No una mujer que afecta cierto estatus. Hace poco dijo una joven española en una reunión social en Argentina: "Lo que no soporto de las discotecas es cuando empiezan a aparecer las _pijas_ todas pintarrajeadas". Sus interlocutores se preguntaron internamente qué costumbres nudistas se practicaban en las discos ibéricas, y a qué tratamientos cosméticos sometían los peninsulares a sus atributos primarios.
> 
> © Alberto José Miyara, 2001


----------



## occam727

Anecdota:

Hace unos meses, tuve en casa de huespedes a los padres de un amigo colombiano. Una tarde el padre de mi amigo acompañó a mi hijo al mercado a comprar unas cuantas provisiones que necesitaba mi esposa para la cena. El viaje al mercado fue en motocicleta, y al regreso el padre nos informó muy entusiasmado qué mientras mi hijo conducía la moto, el venía con un *"joto"* en cada brazo. 

Todos nos miramos unos a otros sin saber que decir porque para nosotros, en México, *"joto"* significa un hombre afeminado u homosexual. El buen señor al notar nuestro predicamento se apresuró a explicar que en Colombia, *"jotos"* son las bolsas del mandado.


----------



## Aniat

ordequin said:


> Bueno... este último dicho que comento, no va referido a "alguna" de las cualidades organolépticas del miembro viril... sino creo que a aquél del sexo opuesto, en algunos casos...presumiblemente poco deseables.
> 
> "Oigan", muchachos/as:
> Vaya manera de empezar el día...¿no?



Sí, entiendo la acepción de las "condiciones poco deseables" -> chot como sinónimo de viejo, desvencijado, maltratado, descuidado, etc
Pero también la palabra "choto" puede usarse en Arg como sustantivo sinónimo de "pene", sobre todo en usos de insulto


----------



## SpiceMan

Rayines said:


> Igual, pero hacemos mil gestos con la mano diciendo :"¿Viste lo de adentro?, no, _la parte de afuera_, _la parte dura_, ah!, ya sé....*el *_caparazón_".


Pequeña correción. Es un sustantivo masculino.

editado: interesante.


----------



## Rayines

SpiceMan said:


> Pequeña correción. Es un sustantivo masculino.


Gracias. De todas maneras, según el DPD entro dentro de la norma culta   del Cono Sur:

*caparazón*. ‘Cubierta externa y dura, especialmente la que protege el cuerpo de algunos animales’. En la norma culta de España es siempre masculino: _«El caparazón de la tortuga había sido pintado de carmín»_ (Mendoza _Ciudad_ [Esp. 1986]); pero en gran parte de América, especialmente en los países del Cono Sur, el femenino es normal en la lengua culta: _«Se llevó al oído la caparazón del caracol»_ (Najenson _Memorias_ [Arg. 1991]).


_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_

Bueno, veo que lo editaste, y dice más o menos lo mismo.


----------



## BETOREYES

mirx said:


> Nunca habìa convivido con hispano parlantes que no fueran Mexicanos, estando en Irlanda entable amistad con una colombiana, y en una conversaciòn me dijo *culi-cagado* -que en Mèxico aparte de que nadie la usa, es demasiado fuerte y podria considerarse un insulto, pot la naturalidad con que lo dijo y el tono de voz, asumì que para ella, no era en lo màs mìnimo una ofensa.
> 
> estoy en lo correcto, es culi-cagado, una palabra de uso comùn o realmente sì me lo nestaba diciendo en otro sentido.


 
Demasiado tarde como siempre.

En Antioquia las palabras culo y cagado no son para nada cultas, pero no tienen una connotación tan negativa como en otras regiones o paises, y son de uso habitual. *Culicagado* es una palabra paisa que significa niño, es coloquial mas no vulgar, y su origen es de fácil deducción. 

Es usada generalmente por las mamás para regañar a sus hijos :"¡*Este culicagado!".* Sirve para expresar que una persona es inmadura:"*Es muy linda pero es una culicagada"*. O como en el caso de tu amiga, para hacer una recriminación en tono amistoso y amable. Solamente usado por las mujeres en este último caso, un hombre diría mas bién "caguetas"


----------



## NaGaSi

Hola compañeros:
Mirx, yo también conocía esa expresión de "culicagado" en el mismo sentido que tú.
Tenía una amiga colombiana, y lo decía a veces, a sus amigos y también a mí.
Yo creo que es una expresión que encierra una "pretendida" recriminación, y que más bien indica confianza y/o cariño. Yo por lo menos, es lo que creía entender.
Es como cuando en España le dices a alguien: "Pero, hay que ver, ¡cómo eres!; o "Desde luego...¡ya te vale!". En realidad, no estás reprochando nada a tu interlocutor; expresas, con el empleo de esos dichos, que tienes una relación de cariño o confianza con la otra persona.
Desde luego, a mí me hacía mucha gracia cuando mi amiga me lo decía, tanto, que empecé a emplearlo yo también.
A ver si nos lo confirma algún colombiano, pero "me da en la nariz" que "los tiros" van por ahí.
Un saludín!
******************************************
Hola a todos!!!
Soy colombiana, creo que puedo asegurarles que la expresión "Culicagado" no es para nada un insulto, estoy de acuerdo con *ordequin* cuando dice que es una expresión de cariño o confianza con la otra persona.
Claro que también se puede interpretar según el contexto de la conversacion, pero no tanto haya como un insulto. 

Chaooo...


----------



## mtn2085

Pero que alegría me ha dado ver tantas respuestas en este tópico, variadas han sido las palabras que denotan cosas diferentes en algún otro país y si seguimos “buscando” estoy segura de que hallaremos más.
Un gran saludo para todos!!!!!!


----------



## Rodo_el_Reno

espero que mi comentario no esté fuera de contexto pero he escuchado algunas expresiones en españa que me llaman la atención por ejemplo.

tengo un mono... no se que significa..creo saberlo
correrse..conozco el significado
ordinario...para mi es corriente o vulgar
a las tantas...muy tarde
pillar...tomar..en mi tierra decimos agarrar
Jilipollas o algo asi...creo entenderlo es como tonto
cojonudo....otro adjetivo

otra consulta foreros..
quisiera saber si en sus paise tambien se utilizan las siguientes palabras

cercas...cerca
haigas...hayas
dijistes...dijiste
más mucho
más peor 
bien mucho
más luego

gracias saludos desde Tijuana la bella


----------



## Mckay

A ver en que puedo ayudarte:

_tengo un mono... no se que significa..creo saberlo_ -> significa tener el sindrome de abstinencia que produce cualquier droga, aunque tambien se usa a veces con adicciones normales.
_ordinario...para mi es corriente o vulgar_-> si, esa es la definición, pero se usa coloquialmente con tono despectivo hacia una persona
_pillar...tomar..en mi tierra decimos agarrar_->xD es una contracción de _pillar cacho_ y puede tener connotaciones sexuales, (pero en España con un poco de imaginación casi todo puede tenerlas xD) ahora en serio, se puede usar con normaliad.
_Jilipollas o algo asi...creo entenderlo es como tonto_-> es Gilipollas, se usa muchisimo coloquialmente yo diría que es algo más que tonto, si quieres insultar a alguien es una opción mejor xD
_cojonudo....otro adjetivo_-> si, (viene de cojones, testiculos) significa bueno o diertido, en contraposición a coñazo (de coño, vagina) que significa malo o aburrido. Es lo que llaman el machismo del idioma xD



> otra consulta foreros..
> quisiera saber si en sus paise tambien se utilizan las siguientes palabras
> 
> cercas...cerca
> haigas...hayas
> dijistes...dijiste
> más mucho
> más peor
> bien mucho
> más luego


Pues, hablando solo de gente bastante inculta, te podría deir _haigas_ y_ dijistes _(eta ultima más). _Más peor_ no se usa mucho, pero _más mejor_ si, pero solo haciendo te el idiota (en ambas).


----------



## mtn2085

El origen histórico de la palabra “cornudo”.
 Si bien en esta época histórica su connotación es mala, en la época de los señores feudales era algo bueno; paso a contarte por que:
en esa época el prestigio social se adquiría por los favores que uno le podría hacerle al señor feudal, entonces recibiría a cambio otros favores del señor feudal, ejemplo: si uno conquistaba grandes parcelas para el señor feudal, entonces podría por ejemplo pedirle al señor feudal que se pudiera casar con tal muchacha, eso si; y hete aquí el origen de la cuestión; el señor feudal pasaría con la feliz esposa la primera noche y no precisamente jugando barajas.
Para que este hecho se hiciera de conocimiento público y así quedara aprobado el matrimonio, se colgaban las aspas (cuernos, lo mismo) en la puerta de la vivienda de los recién casados, y se decía felizmente que el hombre era, valga la redundancia un feliz carnudo!


----------



## María Archs

mtn2085 said:


> El origen histórico de la palabra “cornudo”.
> Si bien en esta época histórica su connotación es mala, en la época de los señores feudales era algo bueno; paso a contarte por que:
> en esa época el prestigio social se adquiría por los favores que uno le podría hacerle al señor feudal, entonces recibiría a cambio otros favores del señor feudal, ejemplo: si uno conquistaba grandes parcelas para el señor feudal, entonces podría por ejemplo pedirle al señor feudal que se pudiera casar con tal muchacha, eso si; y hete aquí el origen de la cuestión; el señor feudal pasaría con la feliz esposa la primera noche y no precisamente jugando barajas.
> Para que este hecho se hiciera de conocimiento público y así quedara aprobado el matrimonio, se colgaban las aspas (cuernos, lo mismo) en la puerta de la vivienda de los recién casados, y se decía felizmente que el hombre era, valga la redundancia un feliz carnudo!


 
Según algunas crónicas históricas que he podido leer, el Derecho de Pernada por parte del señor feudal era motivo de desesperación y escarnio para los plebeyos. Por otra parte el señor feudal era selectivo: Como la doncella no fuera bella o de su agrado no hacía uso de tal derecho. 

Saludos 

María


----------



## elcampet

María Archs said:


> Según algunas crónicas históricas que he podido leer, el Derecho de Pernada por parte del señor feudal era motivo de desesperación y escarnio para los plebeyos. Por otra parte el señor feudal era selectivo: Como la doncella no fuera bella o de su agrado no hacía uso de tal derecho.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> María


Hola todos. Perdón si me salgo un poquito del hilo, pero me ha llamado la atención el asunto del *dercho de pernada. *Soy de Yucatán, México y quiero contarles que a principios del siglo pasado, a aquellos de nuestros ancestros, quienes fueron hacendados y trabajaron con mucho ahinco la industria del henequén, se les tachó de practicar la esclavitud. Algo hubo de eso, pero no de la manera  en que algunos escritores extranjeros de la época han dibujado con tintes amarillistas. incluso llamándoles *la casta* *divina*. El caso es que al hacendado, según cuentan, se le daba el _derecho de pernada_ y éste consistía en que el señor, durante sus esporádicas visitas a sus haciendas, lo cual hacía generalmente solo (sin su familia), para no pasar aburrido las noches (faltaba mucho para inventar la TV) tenía la libertad, a través de sus sirvientes, de disponer de la doncella que más pudiera satisfacerle y uno de los requisitos era que tal joven mujer fuera virgen, casi siempre alguien que estuviera a punto de casarse con algún trabajador de la hacienda. Ësto, lejos de parecer una ofensa para los padres y futuro (cornudo) esposo era considerado como un honor, así podremos comprender cómo es que entre los pueblos indígenas (mayas) fuera común encontrarse con algunos(as) de ojos azules o facciones europeas
Sólo quise comentarles, gracias por su paciencia.


----------



## happy_chick

Holaps
Soy de Chile...
Acá por ejemplo POLLA, es un juego de lotería...Y no pene, como en España

"Cachar" q según tengo entendido en Perú es tener relaciones sexuales, acá significa algo como " entender", "captar".

No me acuerdo de nada más ahora  hahaha
Pero sin duda, si alguien quiere hablar un buen español, q no se venga para acá =D


----------

